# Take Down Lever on CZ 82



## Vulcan_Bomber (Oct 16, 2006)

OK just received my CZ 82 from JG Sales, looked everywhere for a takedown lever, so any of you who have one of these, how do I strip it?
Many thanks
[email protected]


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

[yt]



[/yt]

What is the condition of the one you got? I've been thinking of getting one.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Got a nice holster for it? ijust sold a Glock 19 and am thinking of 1 or2 of these and a holsetr. anyone have suggestions?


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Try J&G Sales at www.jgsales.com.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow that is a really cool looking pistol. Is it mainly going to be used as a CCW?


----------

